# Steelhead spinners



## sb_troutsman (Dec 7, 2004)

Can anybody recomend an effective spinner for Steelhead ? I'm thinking of giving this method a try this weekend but am not sure what size, shape, color, ... etc.. spinner to use.

Any help or pointers would be appreciated. I will be fishing a river that is not allowed to be named that is relatively slow (compared to the Big M.) and very clear.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rbaddis (Jun 2, 2006)

#2 Blue Fox spinner. Silver blade / pink bell.


----------



## pdkpotocki (Aug 3, 2004)

i use a number 3 or 4 spinner with either a gold plated or a silver plated blade. My bodies are just brass. I buy all the parts from http://www.fishermanshack.net/ i can build a spinner for about 2.00 or less so i can loose alot for pretty cheep. you want to make sure that you spinner is heavy enough to stay on the bottom. call the guy at the fishermans shack tell him phil from michigan told you to call very nice guy he'll hook you up with what you need as well as a bunch of info.


----------



## fishintheblood (Mar 22, 2006)

Double Loon spinners (you can find them at Gander Mountain) or Mepps. both in orange have produced well for me.

Tight lines
FITB


----------



## Speyday (Oct 1, 2004)

I like to go with bigger stuff ....5's and 6's in all but the tiniest rivers. I bought a boat load of mor-tac components, thought my next purchase will be pentacs cause mor-tac is no 'mor'....out of business.

Occasionally i will go down to a #3, but its rare. Brass has been the best, and florescent stickers in all the obvious colors on the underside of the blade are the variable that I play with. Another tip Ive recently started talking about is that I carry all kinds of pipe cleaners in my vest, and snip off a half inch of whatever color combo I want to try. I wrap em around the hook eye. Besides the change-ability on the fly, it also is a great holder of scent...thats important for me when fish are not as active, i.e. winter.

Oh yeah, and since I wrap my own, I use a single siwash hook. I am amazed at how I snag less (about 66% less) and when I do, they seem to pop free easier. I haven't missed any strikes so far, though that could change (im not fishing a lot these days) .

I off-set the hook, too. (very important to me) and I also make sure that the point rides up and is parallell and in line with the wire bends on the rear and front eye of the body wire....it really prevents a lot of line twist. and has a "keel" effect. Reason being, I dislike using snap swivels. I lose way too many spinners to be paying 5 bucks for 3 of the good ones with the coast lock.

A long answer, I know, but if you start spinner fishing a lot and throw it into the places they live, you may quickly start hurting in the wallet, and doing the math on the option of giving in and wrapping your own. My spinners are done for about 1.25 a piece when I buy a good load. And they are absolutely the best components available. And lastly, when you know you have a boat load of spinners, you start getting braver with your cast placement near log/rock piles. And that equals more hookups. When I fish the IN creeks, your strike zone is maybe a foot from the logs at best.....the other 90% of the retrieve is worthless and unproductive 'most' of the time...except for coho's.


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

I took my first steelhead (may of been a coho but pretty sure it was a steelhead) with a Mepps Inline Spinner #4 Silver Blade and a couple days ago caught an 8 inch smallmouth with it. I am now wondering all this time if I have been using too small of a spinner.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

I like Mepps in the larger size. Silver, gold, and copper blades. Black works too.


----------



## pdkpotocki (Aug 3, 2004)

[/IMG
this is the ones i make i do make some with single hooks also and they do get snaged less.


----------

